# No… WE have an announcement to make



## shapednoise (Feb 6, 2018)

And it's out RIGHT NOW! 
http://www.modwheel.co.nz/waveskimmer


----------



## CGR (Feb 6, 2018)

Now THAT sounds interesting.


----------



## StillLife (Feb 7, 2018)

Very interesting indeed. There is a 20 minute walkthrough on vimeo already.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 7, 2018)

The reply is cute, but lets try and remember the spirit of the message board.... "Musicians Helping Musicians"
Not manipulating developers against developers by being cheeky.


----------



## Quasar (Feb 7, 2018)

StillLife said:


> Very interesting indeed. There is a 20 minute walkthrough on vimeo already.


There is: 


This looks great! Je le veux, absolument if I can swing the cash. I appreciate the 30 year guarantee LOL as well as the note constraint by key that toggles on/off. Seems exceptionally well-designed and intuitive to use, at least at first glance.


----------



## StillLife (Feb 7, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> The reply is cute, but lets try and remember the spirit of the message board.... "Musicians Helping Musicians"
> Not manipulating developers against developers by being cheeky.


I don't think I understand what you are hinting at?


----------



## StillLife (Feb 7, 2018)

Quasar said:


> There is:
> 
> 
> This looks great! Je le veux, absolument if I can swing the cash. I appreciate the 30 year guarantee LOL as well as the note constraint by key that toggles on/off. Seems exceptionally well-designed and intuitive to use, at least at first glance.



Yes, I am enthousiastic also. Bought some modwheel libs last year (perc+, lowdown, biscuit tin guitar + free rubberband). All great quality, with a special inspiring sound and good, simple gui's.


----------



## lucky909091 (Feb 7, 2018)

Do these two videos describe the same product?


----------



## Quasar (Feb 7, 2018)

StillLife said:


> Yes, I am enthousiastic also. Bought some modwheel libs last year (perc+, lowdown, biscuit tin guitar + free rubberband). All great quality, with a special inspiring sound and good, simple gui's.


I have everything you have except the Biscuit Tin Guitar, and I have Timphonia. I heartily concur about the great quality and good, simple UIs.


----------



## shapednoise (Feb 7, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> The reply is cute, but lets try and remember the spirit of the message board.... "Musicians Helping Musicians"
> Not manipulating developers against developers by being cheeky.


Sorry, not having a go, more tongue in cheek. Obviously not really in the SpitFire league! :+)


----------



## shapednoise (Feb 8, 2018)

lucky909091 said:


> Do these two videos describe the same product?


yep
Out Now


----------



## shapednoise (Feb 8, 2018)

Quasar said:


> I have everything you have except the Biscuit Tin Guitar, and I have Timphonia. I heartily concur about the great quality and good, simple UIs.


thanks for the vote of confidence!


----------



## shapednoise (Feb 8, 2018)

CGR said:


> Now THAT sounds interesting.


And it's out RIGHT NOW! 
http://www.modwheel.co.nz/waveskimmer


----------



## CGR (Feb 8, 2018)

shapednoise said:


> And it's out RIGHT NOW!
> http://www.modwheel.co.nz/waveskimmer


RIGHT ON!


----------



## Casiquire (Feb 9, 2018)

I'd ignore the criticisms, this thread actually had some information in it so I like it!


----------



## shapednoise (Feb 9, 2018)

Quasar said:


> There is:
> 
> 
> This looks great! Je le veux, absolument if I can swing the cash. I appreciate the 30 year guarantee LOL as well as the note constraint by key that toggles on/off. Seems exceptionally well-designed and intuitive to use, at least at first glance.





Delighted you feel that way, that was the goal!


----------



## tmhuud (Feb 9, 2018)

Really great stuff there man. Very refreshing to this. I wish all the best with your release.


----------



## shapednoise (Feb 9, 2018)

tmhuud said:


> Really great stuff there man. Very refreshing to this. I wish all the best with your release.


Thank you, MUCH appreciated!


----------



## HeliaVox (Feb 10, 2018)

Love it and just tried to buy it, but having problems checking out with paypal. Thinking it was a glitch, will try again later


----------



## shapednoise (Feb 10, 2018)

HeliaVox said:


> Love it and just tried to buy it, but having problems checking out with paypal. Thinking it was a glitch, will try again later



Really Sorry to hear that… 
If you have the issue again PLEASE get in touch.


----------



## CGR (Feb 10, 2018)

shapednoise said:


> And it's out RIGHT NOW!
> http://www.modwheel.co.nz/waveskimmer


Something I didn't pick up in the walkthrough - does it allow you to load your own WAV files?


----------



## Quasar (Feb 10, 2018)

HeliaVox said:


> Love it and just tried to buy it, but having problems checking out with paypal. Thinking it was a glitch, will try again later


Have had a glitch also, and am unable to buy via PayPal. In my case after hitting the pay button it cycles to a page in which the only option is to cancel and return... Weird...


----------



## shapednoise (Feb 10, 2018)

CGR said:


> Something I didn't pick up in the walkthrough - does it allow you to load your own WAV files?


Hi,
its 'possible' to load them… if ya ok under the hood in Kontakt…
If we get enough owner interest, i'll do a HOW to…
Its not hard, just has a few things to know.


----------



## shapednoise (Feb 10, 2018)

Quasar said:


> Have had a glitch also, and am unable to buy via PayPal. In my case after hitting the pay button it cycles to a page in which the only option is to cancel and return... Weird...



AAAGGGGHHHHHHH
really sorry about this.
OK ill chase Steve and we WILL get back to you


----------



## shapednoise (Feb 10, 2018)

Quasar said:


> Have had a glitch also, and am unable to buy via PayPal. In my case after hitting the pay button it cycles to a page in which the only option is to cancel and return... Weird...


To Quote SteveModWheel…
<
_It's such a drag. There's actually not a lot we can do other than suggest they keep trying perhaps with a different browser or contact us to arrange a different way of setting up payment.
SO f*cking annoying. _


----------



## shapednoise (Feb 10, 2018)

HeliaVox said:


> Love it and just tried to buy it, but having problems checking out with paypal. Thinking it was a glitch, will try again later



To Quote SteveModWheel…
<
_It's such a drag. There's actually not a lot we can do other than suggest they keep trying perhaps with a different browser or contact us to arrange a different way of setting up payment.
SO f*cking annoying. _


----------



## shapednoise (Feb 10, 2018)

HeliaVox said:


> Love it and just tried to buy it, but having problems checking out with paypal. Thinking it was a glitch, will try again later



Quote SteveModWheel…
<
_It's such a drag. There's actually not a lot we can do other than suggest they keep trying perhaps with a different browser or contact us to arrange a different way of setting up payment.
SO f*cking annoying._


----------



## Quasar (Feb 10, 2018)

shapednoise said:


> Quote SteveModWheel…
> <
> _It's such a drag. There's actually not a lot we can do other than suggest they keep trying perhaps with a different browser or contact us to arrange a different way of setting up payment.
> SO f*cking annoying._


Looks like the commerce host (or whatever they call it) is an entity called e-junkie? Quite possibly a problem on their end... I've tried multiple browsers etc. If it's still not working on Monday I'll initiate contact via the Macintosh Color Classic at the Modwheel website. Thanks.


----------



## shapednoise (Feb 10, 2018)

Quasar said:


> Looks like the commerce host (or whatever they call it) is an entity called e-junkie? Quite possibly a problem on their end... I've tried multiple browsers etc. If it's still not working on Monday I'll initiate contact via the Macintosh Color Classic at the Modwheel website. Thanks.



I'll pass this on to Steve. Much appreciated and thanks for your patience.


----------



## Joe Maron (Feb 11, 2018)

I managed to purchase via paypal on an iPad (iOs 11) using Safari, in case anyone wants to give it a try. As a side note, the Modwheel page always has me reaching for something to clean my screen... fools me every time!


----------



## shapednoise (Feb 11, 2018)

Joe Maron said:


> I managed to purchase via paypal on an iPad (iOs 11) using Safari, in case anyone wants to give it a try. As a side note, the Modwheel page always has me reaching for something to clean my screen... fools me every time!



Had me fooled as well! Seriously~!


----------



## David Donaldson (Feb 11, 2018)

This Paypal problem has been an intermittent issue for us at MODWHEEL. We've had no joy with our contact with Paypal so far and are now wondering if it could be something to do with the e commerce site, e-junkie.
We are doing our best to solve it and would hate to think it was proving too much of an issue in purchasing MODWHEEL'S small pots of audio gold. If you are having any issues, please try logging out of Paypal and logging back in, try a different browser, wait an hour, and if all else fails contact us directly via our www.modwheel.co.nz website and we'll try and sort out other payment options. Hopefully this is only relevant to a very small number of you.
The best things in life take time and a bit of effort, it seems.
They should never have let the co owner of Paypal, Peter Thiel get citizenship here in New Zealand (after visiting for all of 12 days!) if he was going to let this crap go down.
We've got our best team on the case........not Peter, he's doing a bungy jump before a bit of heli-skiing in Queenstown I think.


----------



## alanb (Feb 11, 2018)

Got it, as well as the "Perc+ Redux" (and, in so doing, did my teeny tiny part for the Tironui Music Trust). 

Paypal did not hinder.....


----------



## shapednoise (Feb 12, 2018)

alanb said:


> Got it, as well as the "Perc+ Redux" (and, in so doing, did my teeny tiny part for the Tironui Music Trust).
> Paypal did not hinder.....



Thank you on BOTH counts!


----------



## babylonwaves (Feb 12, 2018)

David Donaldson said:


> This Paypal problem has been an intermittent issue for us at MODWHEEL. We've had no joy with our contact with Paypal so far and are now wondering if it could be something to do with the e commerce site, e-junkie.


@David Donaldson - you need to make sure that the e-junkie "add to card" button opens a layer on your page instead of a new page. e-junkie support can help you there, i had the same issue some time ago and it was a setup problem, nothing to do with PayPal. Good luck!


----------



## Quasar (Feb 12, 2018)

shapednoise said:


> Thank you on BOTH counts!


PayPal finally worked here as well, after multiple browsers and 3 operating systems... I had to change the payment type. Looking forward to exploring the library tonight. Thanks!


----------



## X-Bassist (Feb 12, 2018)

Strange that this thread is in Commercial Tier 2, yet there is a Mod Wheel ad right at the top of my page.... or this purposely an “insiders” announcement? Those guys at Mod Wheel are so clever! And exclusive!


----------



## David Donaldson (Feb 12, 2018)

X-Bassist said:


> Strange that this thread is in Commercial Tier 2, yet there is a Mod Wheel ad right at the top of my page.... or this purposely an “insiders” announcement? Those guys at Mod Wheel are so clever! And exclusive!


We didn't start this thread, ShapedNoise did. He couldn't help himself. He came up with the original idea for WaveSkimmer and has been working on it with us but he's his own man....and a very talented one. He jumped the gun a bit, he's keen alright.
MODWHEEL took out an ad and did a commercial announcement yesterday.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 12, 2018)

Making it difficult to spend money is not the greatest business model. Just sayin


----------



## kgdrum (Feb 12, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> Making it difficult to spend money is not the greatest business model. Just sayin




I strongly disagree!! My finances would be in a much better place if more developers made it difficult if not impossible to purchase!


----------



## David Donaldson (Feb 12, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> Making it difficult to spend money is not the greatest business model. Just sayin


It's working out OK for us, as everyone is going to our site and trying the 'Buy now' button on WaveSkimmer to see if it works for them...which it does 99.3 percent of the time..............Go on, you know you want to.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 12, 2018)

You Kiwi's!! 



David Donaldson said:


> It's working out OK for us, as everyone is going to our site and trying the 'Buy now' button on WaveSkimmer to see if it works for them...which it does 99.3 percent of the time..............Go on, you know you want to.


----------



## shapednoise (Feb 12, 2018)

David Donaldson said:


> We didn't start this thread, ShapedNoise did. He couldn't help himself. He came up with the original idea for WaveSkimmer and has been working on it with us but he's his own man....and a very talented one. He jumped the gun a bit, he's keen alright.
> MODWHEEL took out an ad and did a commercial announcement yesterday.



The ModWheel guys do their best to reign me in but I'm an alcoholic and so hard to wrangle! :+)


----------



## David Donaldson (Feb 12, 2018)

shapednoise said:


> The ModWheel guys do their best to reign me in but I'm an alcoholic and so hard to wrangle! :+)


Well, he's Australian, so we make allowances.


----------



## David Donaldson (Feb 12, 2018)

Quasar said:


> Looks like the commerce host (or whatever they call it) is an entity called e-junkie? Quite possibly a problem on their end... I've tried multiple browsers etc. If it's still not working on Monday I'll initiate contact via the Macintosh Color Classic at the Modwheel website. Thanks.


That Mac Colour Classic was a big step up for us. That got used on whole feature film soundtracks. We started off with a Mac Plus, Master Tracks and a Yamaha SPX90, (that allowed you to record a half second sample) It's amazing what you can do with a half second sample. It was a huge day when we finally got an Akai s900 sampler.
One of us had pretty much a full time job rewinding the vhs video after playback, as we didn't have picture sync. "Are you ready...Go.......hmmmmm, close enough"
Those were the days.........really annoying days.


----------



## X-Bassist (Feb 12, 2018)

David Donaldson said:


> We didn't start this thread, ShapedNoise did. He couldn't help himself. He came up with the original idea for WaveSkimmer and has been working on it with us but he's his own man....and a very talented one. He jumped the gun a bit, he's keen alright.
> MODWHEEL took out an ad and did a commercial announcement yesterday.


Ahhh, shapenoise. I suppose all workplaces need the troublemaker/trickster character.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Feb 12, 2018)

David Donaldson said:


> Well, he's Australian, so we make allowances.


Hey! It's a national institution.


(please note: I am in no way condoning the consumption of alcohol in any amount)


This looks like a very neat VI. Well done to the team.


----------



## shapednoise (Feb 13, 2018)

X-Bassist said:


> Strange that this thread is in Commercial Tier 2, yet there is a Mod Wheel ad right at the top of my page.... or this purposely an “insiders” announcement? Those guys at Mod Wheel are so clever! And exclusive!



yeah its me… I'm just a floozy so factor that in!


----------



## shapednoise (Feb 13, 2018)

X-Bassist said:


> Ahhh, shapenoise. I suppose all workplaces need the troublemaker/trickster character.


thank you for your understanding!


----------



## shapednoise (Feb 13, 2018)

SoNowWhat? said:


> This looks like a very neat VI. Well done to the team.



Thank you … its actually very VERY fun… but… i Would Say that.


----------



## StillLife (Feb 13, 2018)

Just downloaded it today. Loaded it up in KK (in edit view). And to my suprise I have four pages with kontrols mapped out to my knobs on my KK S61 mk2! This saves me a LOT of time in making my user KK patches, thank you!
Started playing and twiddling the knobs: very VERY much fun indeed!


----------



## Truni.Robinson (Feb 13, 2018)

Ah, really love this sound!


----------



## David Donaldson (Feb 13, 2018)

Now that we are a few pages in and this thread seems to have taken on a bit of a life of its own. Here's a reminder of where this started. A brief tour of WaveSkimmer.


----------



## David Donaldson (Feb 13, 2018)

And here's some great footage of a Jellyfish, a mate took, which seemed suitable to make a WaveSkimmer promo with.


----------



## shapednoise (Feb 13, 2018)

Makes the poor jelly Terrifying!


----------



## dathyr1 (Feb 13, 2018)

Hi shapednoise,

May I ask how long will you have your initial price for WaveSkimmer? I just need to wait till the 20th of this month before buying new music items.

thank you,
Dave


----------



## shapednoise (Feb 13, 2018)

dathyr1 said:


> Hi shapednoise,
> 
> May I ask how long will you have your initial price for WaveSkimmer? I just need to wait till the 20th of this month before buying new music items.
> 
> ...



WaveSkimmer for Kontakt 5.6.6 or higher (full version) is now on sale for $49 USD through February 28th, 2018 (regular $69 USD).


----------

